# Little table



## Bwunny (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi everyone;

 I love going to antique shops and looking around at all the treasures.  Last weekend, my husband and I went to one and I found this little table.    I think they call them Salesman samples and it is really adorable so I got it.    The thing is, it has no markings and I am unsure how old it is.    I am mostly curious as I like to know the history of any antiques or oddities I do buy.    It seems I can only put in one picture in each post. If anyone wants to see the bottom of the table, I do have another picture.

 Thanks for any help.

 B.


----------



## Bwunny (Apr 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention the size.   It is 9 inches tall and 10 inches wide.    Here is the bottom of the table since I am adding another post.



 Thanks

 B


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to the BOTTLE website, cute table but kind of an odd place to ask questions about doll furniture or a salesmans sample, which I think it would have markings to identify it, if it were that...Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello, Rebecca..
 As my colleague indicated, our forums generally have to do with antique bottles, although many members seem to be quite knowledgeable in other areas as well.. I found another place where you might get answers, just click THIS LINK
 Good luck! []


----------



## Bwunny (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks.  I was unsure where to post it.  I will try the link.

 B.


----------



## LC (Apr 19, 2011)

Being I am a wood worker , I have to make comment ! Its a nice piece of work by whoever crafted it . I would think too big for doll furniture , and it seems like if it were a salesman sample , that indeed it would have the company's identifying name on the bottom side of it  .


----------



## toddrandolph (Apr 19, 2011)

Hard to say from the small pics, but it kinda looks like the 1930-60 Colonial Revival era and it also looks like the gum wood that was originally stained red to look like mahogany that has been refinished. It looks factory made, but some close up pics would be better. Does it have mulitple glued up boards in top or is it a single board? The size is really strange, never seen anything like that in such a small size.


----------



## LC (Apr 19, 2011)

A couple of years ago , I made a vintage style oak cupboard standing roughly sixteen inches tall with glass doors at the top and paneled doors at the bottom , a set of drawers in the middle . When I first looked at it , I thought maybe someone might have turned it out in a shop , but it definitely has a factory finished look  to it .


----------



## Bwunny (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments.   I am hoping I find some information on this little table.  I like to put cards with my antiques so future generations know what it is and where it is from.


----------

